
Grammarly doesn’t do all it claims to do - jimsojim
http://grammarist.com/articles/grammarly-review/
======
DrScump
Heck, in the quote box from Grammarly's site (the one with five sentences),
the middle three are run-on sentences!

~~~
dragonwriter
No, they aren't. They are grammatically correct sentences, all of the basic
form "Grammarly's _foo_ checker not only _performs one function_ , but also
_performs another function_."

They are pretty much textbook examples of correct "not only / but also"
structure.

~~~
DrScump
Not when both clausea have _their own verb._

Here's the distinction.

"The Grammarly spelling checker not only helps you locate misspelled words in
your writing, but also helps you to identify the correctly-spelled words that
you have used incorrectly." \- RUN-ON SENTENCE

"The Grammarly spelling checker not only helps you locate misspelled words in
your writing, but also to identify the correctly-spelled words that you have
used incorrectly." \- Acceptable, but unnecessarily awkward

~~~
dragonwriter
Actually, your first example is also grammatically correct (not a run-on).
"Not only / but also" is a correlative conjunction set; when it splits items
that are complete verb phrases -- as in your first example and the Grammarly
quotes -- there is a comma before the "but also", which is correctly present
in the examples. There is no run on.

For a basic discussion with examples, see
[http://www.theyuniversity.net/blog/2015/4/29/parallelism-
wit...](http://www.theyuniversity.net/blog/2015/4/29/parallelism-with-
correlative-conjunctions)

